# angeln in roermond



## sascha76 (23. Oktober 2008)

zuerst mal hallo an alle hier im board,
wer kann mir helfen???
ich möchte am we mit meinem sohn nach roermond an die maas fahren.wir wollen auf zander und barsch angeln.
hat jemand von euch ein paar tip´s und trick´s für uns????
lieben dank und ein dickes petri 
sascha


----------



## alizander1 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*



sascha76 schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch ein paar tip´s und trick´s für uns????


 
Ja, ich
Bemüh doch mal die Suchfunktion, wirst bestimmt so einiges finden


Gruss
Alex


----------



## theundertaker (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*



alizander1 schrieb:


> Ja, ich
> Bemüh doch mal die Suchfunktion, wirst bestimmt so einiges finden
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, Standard nääää :q


----------



## krauthi (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

es wird mitlerweile  jede woche ein neuer tread  hier aufgemacht    mit der frage   wann  wo  und wie   in und um roermond  oder maasplassen 
funktioniert bei euch die suchfunktion nicht   ???????????


----------



## totaler Spinner (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

Hallo sascha76 |welcome:

Oben auf Suchen klicken, Schlagworte eingeben, z.B. Roermond, Zander, Barsch, dann erhältst du sicherlich viele Beiträge wo dir geholfen wird. 

Ich finde man kann nicht von jedem Neuen hier verlangen das er sich sofort mit allen Funktionen im Board auskennt.


----------



## QWERTZ (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

@totaler Spinner: #6 Bin ganz Deiner Meinung!!! Kann sich nicht gleich jeder mit allen Funktionen auskennen.

@Krauthi: Schon komisch, dass Du dennoch auf jede Frage umgehend reagierst. Wenn auch nur mit dem Hinweis auf die Suchfunktionen und die bereits bestehenden Treads...|kopfkrat

@Sascha76: Schreib mir ne PN (private Nachricht) und stelle gezielte Fragen..ich schreib gerne zurück.

Gruß 
Marcel


----------



## krauthi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> @Krauthi: Schon komisch, dass Du dennoch auf jede Frage umgehend reagierst. Wenn auch nur mit dem Hinweis auf die Suchfunktionen und die bereits bestehenden Treads...|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel


 
ich antworte schon lange nicht mehr auf alle fragen zumal man sich die meisten fragen hier selber beantworten kann (such funktion )

wer info´s braucht soll sie auch hier bekommen so ist es hier im AB schon immer gewesen nur in letzter zeit werden immer wieder die selben fragen wann wo und wie gestellt und da braucht man sich nur etwas im forum zu informieren/ suchen und nicht für jede frage einen neuen tread aufmachen


----------



## QWERTZ (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

Hey Krauthi,

da hast Du ja auch recht mit! Mir ist es am Anfang aber auch so ergangen...hab nicht gleich durch die Suche durchgeblickt und Fragen doppelt gestellt. 

Wollte Dich auch nicht persönlich angreifen. Aber wenn Du schon antwortest, dann verweis doch gleich auf einen bestimmten tread oder eine Homepage die Ihn weiter bringt. Oder erkläre grob die Suchfunktion, damit das neue Mitglied weiter kommt. (siehe: totaler Spinner) 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## sascha76 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

@krauthi,
sorry das ich was gefragt habe!!!!!
wollte von dir auch keinen hot spot wissen sondern nur ein paar tip´s in sachen köder usw.
wenn es dich so sehr nervt frage ich mich warum du überhaupt antwortest????
weiterhin erwähnte ich das mein 9jähriger sohn mit fährt .von wem soll die nächste generation denn lernen wenn ein so erfahrener angler wie du es bist ,so reagiert!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krauthi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

sorry sascha  das hatte  nichts mit dir persöhnlich auf sich sondern ging  allgemein ins forum


----------



## Bernd 18 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

Hallo Sascha76 

Ich freue mich das mal wieder diskutiert wird Ja ja ist nun mal so das sich nicht jeder sofort mit allen eigenschafte hier auskent auch wenn es mal nervt.
Jetzt zu dir Sascha ich Angle ca 20 jahre in Roermond und ich habe selten so schlechte Jahre gesehen wie dieses.
Es geht kaum was viel untermass egal was mann ausprobiert es geht kaum was.
Naturköder Wobler es leuft schlecht.
Es tut mir leid dir nicht weiter helfen zu können wünsche dir und deinem Sohn trotzd. Petrie.
gruß Bernd


----------



## krauthi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

deshalb empfehle ich dir auch bleib mit deinem sohn aus der gegend  um roermond  weg  und suche dir leiber  ein etwas weiter entferntes  ziel zb weiter nach holland rein
die ganze gegend in und um roermond  ist total überfischt   und die  fänge lassen in den letzten jahren zu wünschen übrig    . woran das liegt kan sich jeder selber  ausdenken  
sei es die kochtopfraktion    oder  der cormoran  oder berufsfischer  usw usw usw 
wenn du   vor hast   auf  dein zielfisch  dem zander &co zu angeln  gehe ich mal davon aus  das du  aus erfahrung  selber weißt  das  mit toten Köfi immer noch die besten chanchen vom ufer aus sind 
das  wasser und die temperaturen  gehen  ja zum glück her immer weiter runter  und im ufernahen bereich wird sowieso bald nichts mehr gehen  sondern  dan braucht man schon ein boot   um noch erfolgreich zu sein 
ich habe letztes jahr  auf einer großen raubfischmesse in holland  mit einigen  der verantwortliches   der federation  limburg gesprochen    und  ich kann nur  hoffen   das deren aussage  bald mal umgesetzt wird  und  es bald nur noch den vispas für holland  gegen vorlage  des  bundesfischerreischeins geben wird 
was wiederum zur folge hat  das einige  der kochtopffraktion nicht mehr   die gewässer dort platt macht 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## sascha76 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

@krauthi,
danke für deine nachricht .ich wusste nicht das es so schlecht um roermond bestellt ist.bin auch keiner dieser kochtopffraktion und versuche es auch meinem" kleinen" zu vermitteln das es schöner ist den fisch zurück zu setzen.
finde dein angagement sehr gut und lobenswert.
gruß sascha


----------



## Bernd 18 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

grüße euch 

hm Krauthi ich will nicht weiter darauf eingehen aber meinst du wirklich das ein Bundesfischereischein auch andere Menschen macht.
Ich gebe dir in vielen sachen recht aber grundsätzlich zu sagen das wenn einer einen Bundesfischereischein hat kein kochtopffischer mehr ist und die keinen haben sind kochtopffischer dann ist das mehr als falsch.
Ich gehe ca 20 jahre angeln und versuche meinen Kindern das umgehen mit Umwellt usw.
nahe zu bringen ich habe keinen Bundesf.
Naja vieleicht verstehe ich das auch falsch nicht für ungut.
gruß Bernd


----------



## wilhelm (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

*Krauthi* eigentlich wollte ich nicht antworten.Aber deine Antwort ist derartig von Vorurteilen geprägt das es nicht auszuhalten ist.
Denkanstoß: Mönchengladbach 260000 Einwohner, Krefeld 260000 Einwohner Aachen weit über 100000 Einwohner.Alle liegen in Unmittelbarer Umgebung, wobei ich die Landkreise nicht mitgerechnet habe. Wenn nur ein Promile Angelt brauen wir Glaube ich nicht mehr weiter zu reden.
Weiterer Denkanstoß (Biologie von Fischen) Alle Barschartigen haben, wie du ja als Besitzer des Bundesfischereischeines (den es ja nicht gibt ) hoffendlich weist ,keine Schwimmblase mit direkten Ausgang zur Außenwelt der Druckausgleich geht nur über Gasaustausch mit dem Blut aber es soll Speziallisten geben die im Winter aus 20-25 Meter Tiefe Fische ( insbesondere Zander) in wenigen Minuten hochziehen, *nur wieder als* *Denkanstoß mehr als 2 bar|kopfkrat Druckunterschied *man nennt das Vertikalangeln ,und setzt die Fische zurück und gibt dann an Naturfreund zu sein.#c
Ich möchte hier keine weitere Diskusion über C&R lostreten, nur mit Verlaub *Mann* sollte nur mit Steinen werfen wenn man *nicht im Glashaus sitzt.*
*In diesen Sinne*

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## krauthi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*



Bernd 18 schrieb:


> grüße euch
> 
> hm Krauthi ich will nicht weiter darauf eingehen aber meinst du wirklich das ein Bundesfischereischein auch andere Menschen macht.
> Ich gebe dir in vielen sachen recht aber grundsätzlich zu sagen das wenn einer einen Bundesfischereischein hat kein kochtopffischer mehr ist und die keinen haben sind kochtopffischer dann ist das mehr als falsch.
> ...


das mit den kochtopfanglern  ist vieleicht  zu pauschaul  ausgedrückt   was  ich meine   ist das  wenn das so kommen sollte nicht mehr jeder    nach holland rüber fahren kann   holt sich  den vispas  und darf  regulär  dort  angeln  obwohl er  zb   absolut keine ahnung   vom angeln hat  oder zb   auch die  ganzen russlanddeutschen  die  natürlich auch eine vispas haben   aber mit sicherheit die wenigstens    eine  fischerreischein
ob vorurtei oder nicht   gerade die sind es doch die alles abschädeln  was gefangen wird 

ziel ist es doch   von der federatie   den vispas nur noch  ab eine  gewisse qualifikation  zu vergeben   und somit  die unwissenden   vom wasser fern zu halten 

ob das den gewünshten erfolg haben wird  kann ich nicht beurteilen   aber  bin mir sicher  das nicht jeder  fischrreischein  inhaber ein  engelchen am wasser ist


----------



## krauthi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*



wilhelm schrieb:


> *Krauthi* eigentlich wollte ich nicht antworten.Aber deine Antwort ist derartig von Vorurteilen geprägt das es nicht auszuhalten ist.
> Denkanstoß: Mönchengladbach 260000 Einwohner, Krefeld 260000 Einwohner Aachen weit über 100000 Einwohner.Alle liegen in Unmittelbarer Umgebung, wobei ich die Landkreise nicht mitgerechnet habe. Wenn nur ein Promile Angelt brauen wir Glaube ich nicht mehr weiter zu reden.
> Weiterer Denkanstoß (Biologie von Fischen) Alle Barschartigen haben, wie du ja als Besitzer des Bundesfischereischeines (den es ja nicht gibt ) hoffendlich weist ,keine Schwimmblase mit direkten Ausgang zur Außenwelt der Druckausgleich geht nur über Gasaustausch mit dem Blut aber es soll Speziallisten geben die im Winter aus 20-25 Meter Tiefe Fische ( insbesondere Zander) in wenigen Minuten hochziehen, *nur wieder als* *Denkanstoß mehr als 2 bar|kopfkrat Druckunterschied *man nennt das Vertikalangeln ,und setzt die Fische zurück und gibt dann an Naturfreund zu sein.#c
> Ich möchte hier keine weitere Diskusion über C&R lostreten, nur mit Verlaub *Mann* sollte nur mit Steinen werfen wenn man *nicht im Glashaus sitzt.*
> ...


das einige Bootsangler die in den wintermonaten vertikalangeln machen sich nicht an regeln halten kan ich bestätigen aber das muss jeder selber wissen wann wo und wie teif er angeln möchte 
wenn man mit sich selber vereinbaren kann in tiefe zu angeln gebe ich dir vollkommen recht das der Zander den druckausgleich nicht schaft und somit abgeschlagen werden muss was aber nicht heißt das jeder der Bootsangler ist das auch macht sondern sich vieleicht selber sagt tiefer als 15 meter angel ich nicht und das soll hier jetzt auch kein diskusion über zander aus der tiefe werden 

auf deine einwohnerzahlen zurück zu kommen 
sicherlich ist die zahl erschreckend aber das wird sich hoffentlich mal ändern wenn die federation Limburg da ein riegel vorschieben wird


----------



## wilhelm (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*



krauthi schrieb:


> das einige Bootsangler die in den wintermonaten vertikalangeln machen sich nicht an regeln halten kan ich bestätigen aber das muss jeder selber wissen wann wo und wie teif er angeln möchte
> wenn man mit sich selber vereinbaren kann in tiefe zu angeln gebe ich dir vollkommen recht das der Zander den druckausgleich nicht schaft und somit abgeschlagen werden muss was aber nicht heißt das jeder der Bootsangler ist das auch macht sondern sich vieleicht selber sagt tiefer als 15 meter angel ich nicht und das soll hier jetzt auch kein diskusion über zander aus der tiefe werden
> 
> auf deine einwohnerzahlen zurück zu kommen
> sicherlich ist die zahl erschreckend aber das wird sich hoffentlich mal ändern wenn die federation Limburg da ein riegel vorschieben wird


Ich habe Grundsätzlich nichts gegen den Fischereischein.
Aber wir sollten uns doch einig sein auf alle Angelfreunde einzuwirken das sie die Regeln halten und sorgsam mit der Kreatur und Natur umgehen,ich bin nicht der Meinung das jeder für sich die Angeltiefe festlegen soll.Und wie du richtiger Weise in deiner Signatur stehen hast wollen wir, so Glaube ich , alle unserem Hobby weiter nachgehen können.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## krauthi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

und genau darin liegt ja  der haken   es gibt keine regel  in holland die besagt  das man nicht vertikalangeln bzw  nicht in tiefen gewässern angeln darf 
und es liegt auch nicht in meinem interesse   auf dem massseen   drauf zu achten  wer  dort wie tief angelt  




aber das ganze hier hat nichts mit dem eigendlich thema  von Sascha  zu tuhen und somit beende ich nun die diskusion  übers vertikalangeln in tiefen bereichen

@Sascha   sorry  für die off topic´s


----------



## Borusse (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*



krauthi schrieb:


> ziel ist es doch von der federatie den vispas nur noch ab eine gewisse qualifikation zu vergeben und somit die unwissenden vom wasser fern zu halten
> 
> ob das den gewünshten erfolg haben wird kann ich nicht beurteilen aber bin mir sicher das nicht jeder fischrreischein inhaber ein engelchen am wasser ist


 
Hallo Krauthi,

was für eine Qualifikation denn ?

-Fische zu fangen
-Fische zu töten 
-Fische zurücksetzen

Das einzige wofür man vielleicht eine gewisse Qualifikation braucht, sind die verschiedenen Techniken um Fische zu fangen.
Das scheinen die meisten Angler ( auch ohne Fischerreischein) ja zu haben, denn sonst würde sich ja keiner beschweren, das nichts mehr, oder zu wenig gefangen wird.

Wie der einzelne mit der Kreatur Fisch umgeht, ist ganz alleine eine Sache des eigenen Charakters.
Und den Charakter eines Menschen kann meiner Meinung nach auch kein "Fischerreischein" beeinflussen.

Mich kotzt es an, das der Fischerreischein von denjenigen, die einen besitzen, immer als "Heiligtum" angesehen wird und das Menschen mit einem Fischerreischein die perfekten Angler sind bzw. sein sollen.

Ach übrigens, es dürfte dann in den Niederlanden natürlich auch kein Niederländer und kein anderer Ausländer mehr angeln, denn es fehlt ihnen ja die Qualifikation des "deutschen Fischerreischeins".

Gruss

Chris


----------



## wilhelm (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

Mein Einschätzung Krauthis hat sich bestätigt,an den Treaderöffner, ich würde es an der Maas direkt Versuchen ,mit totem Köderfisch, denn in den Seen stehen die Fische die du angeln willst schon zu tief und zu weit vom Ufer weg.#6
Gruß Wilhelm#h

PS:Mit Einstellung der Diskusion über die Bootangler bin ich einverstanden.:r
Aber Vorurteile das Russlanddeutsche grundsätzlich alles abschädeln sind so ziemlich daneben und zum :v, und zu blöde für einen Fischereischein dürften sie auch nicht sein#q. Ende der Diskusion Krauthi

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## krauthi (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*



Borusse schrieb:


> Hallo Krauthi,
> 
> was für eine Qualifikation denn ?
> 
> ...


hallo Chris
wie du aus meinem posting vieleicht  entnehmen kannst  kommt  das nicht  von mir  sondern wurde mir  von der federation Limburg auf der messe so mitgeteilt 
ob das so mal eintreten wird  und  auch den gewünschten erfolg hat  kann ich nicht beurteilen    und  wie gesagt  ich bin mir sicher  das  nicht jeder  der einen fischerreischein hat  auch weiß  was  er  dort am wasser macht und 
genau  so sicher bin ich mir  das  angler  die schon jahre lang in Holland   angeln   und keinen fischerreischein in deutschland haben wissen wie sie  mit  dem fisch/natur usw   umzugehen haben 

schwarze schaafe  gibt es auf jeder seite  

meine vermutung  ist  das die federation Limburg   versucht  die grenznahen gastangler so zu reduzieren


----------



## aixellent (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*

@ wilhelm: Um mal die Zahlen zu konkretisieren. Ich habe mir gerade das Buch von Arlinghaus "Der unterschätzte Angler" rein getan. Nach hergeleiteten statistischen Erhebungen kommt der hierbei auf ca 5% der Bundesbürger, die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig angeln. Hierbei sind auch Daten von nicht in Vereinen organisierte bzw. mit Bundesfischereischein ausgestattete Angler eingeflossen. Viele dieser Angler sind gerne auch im Ausland aktiv. Daher guter Ansatz von Dir. 

Es gibt keine Zweiklassenanglerschaft Boots-/Uferangler. Jeder ist für seine Angelei selber verantwortlich, egal ob vom Ufer oder vom Boot. Auch die Gesamtmortalität, also Fische die Sterben durch Entnahme, C&R wird ja im o. g. Buch erwähnt. Die F&F hat mal hierzu etwas veröffentlicht. Der Zander weist hier tatsächlich mit die höchsten Werte auf. Allerdings sind Mortalitätsraten von 86 % einer Fischart, wie im Buch beschrieben, defenitiv nicht tolerierbar.

Genauso wie Krauthi es in Deinen Augen tut, solltest Du es auch nicht zu sehr pauschalisieren und über das Verticaalen herziehen. Wer stellt für sich den Anspruch es erfunden zu haben? Richtischhhh! Unsere Gastgeber, die lieben Holländer und natürlich Didi und Roze. Natürlich ist das abgekupfert vom Eisangeln in Amerika. Ich fische vom Boot aus und maximal bis 12 Meter Tiefe und bin Releaser wie einige Kollegen von mir auch. Natürlich gibt es diese Ars....löcher, die so Fischgeil sind und keine Regeln akzeptieren, dem Fisch keine Chance lassen. Leider erreicht man zu wenige Köpfe mit all diesen Diskussionen. Ich denke Krauthi wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß die Anzahl der deutschen Angler in Holland dann, wenn ein Bundesfischereischein notwendig für den Vispas sein sollte, deutlich flacher ausfällt.  Ob es dem Gewässer helfen würde, bleibt abzuwarten. Ob der holländische Verband auf Einnahmen aus dem Vispasverkauf verzichten möchte ebenfalls. Immerhin, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gehen fast 300.000 Vispässe an ausländische Angler. 

Viele Grüße
Aix


----------



## wilhelm (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*



aixellent schrieb:


> @ wilhelm: Um mal die Zahlen zu konkretisieren. Ich habe mir gerade das Buch von Arlinghaus "Der unterschätzte Angler" rein getan. Nach hergeleiteten statistischen Erhebungen kommt der hierbei auf ca 5% der Bundesbürger, die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig angeln. Hierbei sind auch Daten von nicht in Vereinen organisierte bzw. mit Bundesfischereischein ausgestattete Angler eingeflossen. Viele dieser Angler sind gerne auch im Ausland aktiv. Daher guter Ansatz von Dir.
> 
> Es gibt keine Zweiklassenanglerschaft Boots-/Uferangler. Jeder ist für seine Angelei selber verantwortlich, egal ob vom Ufer oder vom Boot. Auch die Gesamtmortalität, also Fische die Sterben durch Entnahme, C&R wird ja im o. g. Buch erwähnt. Auch die F&F hat mal hierzu etwas veröffentlicht. Der Zander weist hier tatsächlich mit die höchsten Werte auf. Allerdings sind Mortalitätsraten von 86 % einer Fischart, wie im Buch beschrieben, defenitiv nicht tolerabel.
> 
> ...


 
Sehe ich genau wie du, wollte eben nicht Pauschalisieren.
Aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt/geschrieben alle an die eigene Nase fassen und einfluß auf seine Angelkameraden nehmen natürlich nur soweit möglich.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## BSZocher (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln in roermond*



wilhelm schrieb:


> ....ist in Deutschland das Vertikalangen fast überall verboten ....



Moin!
DAS würd mich jetzt mal genau interessieren.
WO ist bitte in D das "VerticalFischen" verboten?
MfG


----------

